# Breaking Blazers News



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Blazers placing Frahm on the IR list and signing Geno Carlisle to a non-guaranteed contract.

ALSO the Blazers are _considering_ signing Jayson Williams. They've watched him work out, but nothing more at this point.

According to Jason Quick. Watch Oregonlive.com later today for details.

PBF


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

not very breaking...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Why sign Jayson Williams? unless a trade is pending right now which sends out Rahim

Our front court is not the problem

Brinigng in Geno does no good IMHO either


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Pathetic!


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> ALSO the Blazers are _considering_ signing Jayson Williams. They've watched him work out, but nothing more at this point.


Isn't that the last thing we need...another troubled player with some major legal issues, no matter how good he looks on the court? :no:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Breaking Blazers News*



> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> Isn't that the last thing we need...another troubled player with some major legal issues, no matter how good he looks on the court? :no:


Yep. EXACTLY my thoughts, too.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Breaking Blazers News*



> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't that the last thing we need...another troubled player with some major legal issues, no matter how good he looks on the court? :no:


wait...we're not talking about the former Duke player Jay Williams, but the guy who shot somebody Jayson Williams?

For the love of god..if they sign him, I actually will refuse to go to any games anymore. There's somethings even I can't throw a blind eye to.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The Jayson Williams who shot the guy, retired after the 1999 season.

Jay Williams (used to be Jayson Williams) who was the Duke PG has said he wants to come back and play.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think signing Jay williams would be a great move. 

We could move Damon and NVE to a team wanting cap room and play a Jay/Telfair combo at PG.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The Jayson Williams who shot the guy, retired.
> 
> Jay Williams (used to be Jayson Williams) who was the Duke PG has said he wants to come back and play.


They were talking about HUGE legal issues and the 25 point pledge, Schilly, so I'm assuming they're talking about the Jayson Williams who shot the guy.

To my knowledge, Jay Williams doesn't have any "HUGE legal problems". He was taken out of the NBA by a motorcycle accident.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> They were talking about HUGE legal issues and the 25 point pledge, Schilly, so I'm assuming they're talking about the Jayson Williams who shot the guy.
> ...


Yeah Agreed.

I did find this from september...



> Jayson Williams is looking to make a comeback. The ex-Nets star was working hard the other night with Clippers star Elton Brand and two other players, and he was doing wind sprints between scrimmages.
> -_NY POST_


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The Jayson Williams who shot the guy, retired after the 1999 season.


Exactly... he is a big man. And he is not a center who coudl take Pryzbilla or Stepania's role

Why do we need another big man at PF unless we have a trade berewing?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly... he is a big man. And he is not a center who coudl take Pryzbilla or Stepania's role
> ...


Only way signing him makes any sense at all is if there is a trade for Shareef on the table, that doesn't bring us a backup PF.

But I gotta think, why not go after Marcus Haislip instead?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if it's former Duke star Jayson Williams that would be a good move I think. If it's former NBA rebounding monster Jayson Williams I think that would be ok too as long as SAR is about to be traded. If not it makes no sense.
Before you all say what a bad guy Jayson Williams is you might want to stop and think a minute. He was always one of the more charitable players in the NBA. He adopted his two nephews because their mom was on crack. He's a decent guy who did a really, really, really , really stupid thing. i've thought before what I might have done in that situation. I'm not sure I would have tried to cover it up, but I'm sure the thought of that would have crossed my mind. However that being said. The last thing Portland needs is more "Jail Blazer" crap on all the national talk shows.
Jay Williams would be a weird but good choice I think. He's only a couple of years out of Duke where he left early. So a young PG would kind of confuse me since we have Telfair already. 

And I could give a crap about Gino Carlisle. Good for him, but he won't help us at all.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

It better not be Jayson Williams the dog-shooting murderer with the piss-poor attitude who should be sitting in jail right now. The guy is a horrible human being and an absolute moron (especially about guns). If Nash signs this ex-New Jersey Net, it means the 25-point pledge is a huge joke.

I'm feeling nausous already.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I could see a Damon/Reef/(possibly)Telfair for Zo/Kidd deal coming through the pipe. 

It makes sense for the Blazers, it makes sense for the Nets.

The Nets want to clear space, and both Reef/Damon do that for them. They also need a PG badly, especially if they trade Kidd. This deal does that too.

The Blazers need a backup center and a reliable PG. Kidd, at worst, will be more reliable than Damon ... even if he never comes back to his former glory (which is probable). The move for a PF will solidify the front court in the absense of Reef. It shouldn't matter much as I'll bet Randolph plays 38-40 minutes a night.


Of course, the Wally deal also makes sense as it shores up the SG spot and the backup center spot. Hmmm... 

Play.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> I could see a Damon/Reef/Telfair for Zo/Kidd deal coming through the pipe.
> 
> It makes sense for the Blazers, it makes sense for the Nets.
> ...


If the deal were to take form as you mention, then signing Williams wouldn't make sense, as Zo would be better than Jayson.

And I don't see that adding Telfair would be a necessity, as the cap clearing aspect in exchange for an older PG coming off ugly knee surgery and a Backup PF who has had massive Kidney issues should be quite enought I would think.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> I could see a Damon/Reef/Telfair for Zo/Kidd deal coming through the pipe.
> 
> It makes sense for the Blazers, it makes sense for the Nets.
> ...


Why give them Telfair? Nash went out on a huge limb to draft Telfair over EVERYONES other pick of Al Jefferson. I would be shocked if he dealt Telfair, unless this was the plan all along. I mean maybe Addidas, NJ, Portland, Nash, Telfair and the entire NBA wants Telfair to be in a major media market. maybe the NBA said that if we draft him for the Nets at 13 they'll give us the all-star game, NJ said they'll give us Kidd and Mourning, Addidas said they'll give us cash and we are all bafoons for not realizing this sooner.

How else can you explain him not playing a lot even though our other guards suck. It's all so clear now.


look for the NBA to announce Portland getting the all-star game and number 1 draft pick this year in axchange for telfair going to NJ to bolster ticket sales and make everyone more money.



P.S. I really need to put in Conspiracy Theory again. What a great flick


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> If the deal were to take form as you mention, then signing Williams wouldn't make sense, as Zo would be better than Jayson.


But Zo would be doing backup center minutes and the ability of Zo to stay in the game for extended periods is in question.



> And I don't see that adding Telfair would be a necessity, as the cap clearing aspect in exchange for an older PG coming off ugly knee surgery and a Backup PF who has had massive Kidney issues should be quite enought I would think.


I agree, but I think the Nets are in the drivers seat on the deal making. They can sit on what they have or make a trade. I don't think it really matters to them as much as it does the Blazers.

The Blazers WANT to win, the Nets seem to be in limbo.

Play.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> Why give them Telfair? Nash went out on a huge limb to draft Telfair over EVERYONES other pick of Al Jefferson. I would be shocked if he dealt Telfair, unless this was the plan all along. I mean maybe Addidas, NJ, Portland, Nash, Telfair and the entire NBA wants Telfair to be in a major media market. maybe the NBA said that if we draft him for the Nets at 13 they'll give us the all-star game, NJ said they'll give us Kidd and Mourning, Addidas said they'll give us cash and we are all bafoons for not realizing this sooner.
> ...



:whofarted


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> Why give them Telfair? Nash went out on a huge limb to draft Telfair over EVERYONES other pick of Al Jefferson. I would be shocked if he dealt Telfair, unless this was the plan all along. I mean maybe Addidas, NJ, Portland, Nash, Telfair and the entire NBA wants Telfair to be in a major media market. maybe the NBA said that if we draft him for the Nets at 13 they'll give us the all-star game, NJ said they'll give us Kidd and Mourning, Addidas said they'll give us cash and we are all bafoons for not realizing this sooner.
> ...


Ha! As sad as it seems, I wouldn't put it past Stern. HA!

Seriously though, I don't think it would be necessary, but it is possible. The hometown boy and all. 

I see the Blazers as being more in need of moving Reef than the Nets are of moving Kidd. 

The Nets could be sitting on a gold-mine or a garbage dump. If there is no trade and Kidd stay in NJ, he could come back and look great ... thus demanding most any player in the league. He could go sour and they get nothing ... but I think they can risk it more than Portland.

Portland needs wins. Portland needs to get fans back into the game.

Telfair gets the hometown kid in NY and possibly gets the fans going.

Who knows.

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :whofarted




i had to read it a couple of times myself Schilly


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> But Zo would be doing backup center minutes and the ability of Zo to stay in the game for extended periods is in question.
> ...


So Giving them Damon and Telfair leaves Portland With NVE as the only PG until Kidd is ready to play which could be...when? In addition Shareef can give the Blazers much more production than Zo as a PF on this team.

I don't see it as a good deal for Portland with Telfair in there, unless Kidd is ready to go and at at least 80% of his previous self.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

well you do not do Telfair and you do not do Jayson Williams either

signing Jayson would be a huge PR nightmare... huge

Damon $13.75 + Rahim $14.6 mil = $24.35 mil (can not use any of thier 2 traded player exceptions on either one)

Kidd $14.8 mil + Mourning $5.4 mil = $20.2 mil + (Needs some filler player to work CBA wise)


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Damon $13.75 + Rahim $14.6 mil = $24.35 mil (can not use any of thier 2 traded player exceptions on either one)
> 
> Kidd $14.8 mil + Mourning $5.4 mil = $20.2 mil + (Needs some filler player to work CBA wise)


How about Vauhgn?

I don't know. Telfair may or may not be a part of it, I SAID possibly, because everyone keeps mentioning him in the deal. 

Personally, it wouldn't make much sense from the Blazer's perspective to send him off... but it makes perfect sense for the Nets to demand it.

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't really see it as Portland has to move SAR more than NJ has to move either Kidd or Zo. Kidd and Zo have both demanded trades, and so has SAR although he backed off of that when they told him he could start and in time for Rhamidan (sp?).

IMO NJ would be far better off trading Kidd and Zo for expiring contracts. All things being equal I think NJ has a much better chance of landing a high end free agent than we do out here in lil ol' Portland, so maybe it's NJ that needs to make the deal more.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :whofarted


WOuldn't it have been a lot easier to have just done it on Draft night as part of the trade for Khryapa?

Look at this....

Portland Trades
#13 (Telfair)
Eddie Gill
Damon Stoudemire
Shareef Abdur Rahim

to 
New Jersey for
#22 (Viktor Kyrhapa)
Alonzo Mourning
Jason Kidd


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> WOuldn't it have been a lot easier to have just done it on Draft night as part of the trade for Khryapa?
> 
> ...



I'm disapointed in you Schilly. The NBA and it's propaganda spreading self has got to you as well. You see my good man that's exactly what they want you to think silly. Plus I think the Blazers only demand was that they see if Kidd and Zo would ever be a viable players again.



Hurry, someone get Jerry Fletcher and Alice Sutton on the phone. This is big I tell you....... BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Damon $13.75 + Rahim $14.6 mil = $24.35 mil (can not use any of thier 2 traded player exceptions on either one)
> 
> Kidd $14.8 mil + Mourning $5.4 mil = $20.2 mil + (Needs some filler player to work CBA wise)



I could see this happening though....


Damon $13.75 mil for Kidd $14.8 mil

DA $8.4 mil for their $10.2+ mil traded player exception

Darius $6 mil for Mourning $5.4 mil

We Get Kidd and Mourning for Damon, DA and Darius
Plus we get a $8.4 mil TPE to go out and get another player via TPE trade....

NJ gets immediate cap relief in Damon's exp contract


NJ Gets a PG, SG and backup 3 all for Kidd and Mournig


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I could see this happening though....
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy.

But, I just don't see them doing it. Although stranger things have happened.

The question is ... who would Cheeks remove Reef in the fourth quarter for?

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Miles would flourish with Kidd as his Point Guard. His average would go up at least 5 points a game, and his percentage would increase too .


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think the mention of Telfair is primarily driven by the NY media, and does not have much basis in fact at all.

I don't understand the Jayson Williams thing at all. Talk about a bad bad PR move thjat is completely unecessary. Like someons said, why nnot go after Haislip?


Actually I was hoping it would be Jay Williams. I would love to see POR give him a chance. It is a longshot, but if he could come back and play, he could really be a decent player.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> I think the mention of Telfair is primarily driven by the NY media, and does not have much basis in fact at all.
> 
> I don't understand the Jayson Williams thing at all. Talk about a bad bad PR move thjat is completely unecessary. Like someons said, why nnot go after Haislip?
> ...




Are we all sure it's not Jay Williams?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Damon $13.75 mil for Kidd $14.8 mil
> 
> DA $8.4 mil for their $10.2+ mil traded player exception
> ...



PG Kidd, Telfair
SG NVE, Frahm
SF Rahim, Patterson, Outlaw, *Khryapa
PF Randolph, Mourning
C Ratliff, Pryzbilla, *Stepania

*IR
Woods waived


Problem is.. no SG outisde of NVE and Frahm

The $8.4 mil TPE would have already been thought of being used and planned to get a SG immediately


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I dont want the blazers to trade for Kidd. The guy may never be more then an average PG the rest of his career, we don't know how his knee will hold up.

Kidd has been a great PG but is he really going to put the blazers into championship contention? No so dont do it.

The time to acquire a somewhat broken down old veteran is when you are knocking on the door to the finals, such as Minnesota, or the blazers of '99 when they got Pippen.

That blazer team already made it to the WCF. But the current blazer team will not be going to the finals in the next few years so there is no point in taking on Kidd. We should try to acquire solid piece for the future not declining veterans.


But if Nash does think it is worth it to get Kidd, you got to wait till he is healthy, and see if his knee will actually hold up.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

It better not be the murderer Jayson Williams. I just cant believe they would actually do that after everything they've done in the last year to change the perception, and characters, of this team.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Please tell me this is a joke..! please !!

A murderer ?
He practically killed another friend waving his gun around.
He took a dead man's hand and tried to make it look like
suicide.

Oh my god no !


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think this was just another case of Pete Vescay taking a pot shot at the team, and other lazy journalists thinking it was a true rumor, and running with it.

The team would get lynched here if they even contemplated bringing in Jayson Williams (former Net).

Pot smoking, thats one thing. Flippin the fans the bird, thats another.

Killing a limo driver, and trying to make it out to be suicide and only getting off because you're loaded...priceless...er I mean, thats a whole other kettle of fish.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I think this was just another case of Pete Vescay taking a pot shot at the team, and other lazy journalists thinking it was a true rumor, and running with it.


Wrong, Hap.

Quick distinctly said that he had just gotten off the phone with Nash and that's what NASH had told HIM (Quick).

It's not second hand news. And it has nothing to do with Vecsey.

Here's the link to the web-cast archive so you can hear it (and my awesome limerick!  ) for yourself:

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/jason_quick/index.ssf?/live/blazers/quick_111104.html

I think your jaw will drop as much as mine did when Quick said it.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong, Hap.
> ...


since when is quick reliable?? 8)



> It's not second hand news. And it has nothing to do with Vecsey.
> 
> Here's the link to the web-cast archive so you can hear it (and my awesome limerick!  ) for yourself:
> 
> ...


I kind of think that Nash is playing with quick..or god i hope he is (due to my theory about vescay)


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope we sign Jayson Williams, I think he could grab more boards then Theo plus he has a better offensive game or at least he used to...No need in living in the past ,the man made a mistake its over...I'm sure he feels awful about it and is trying to make a fresh start..It might as well be our Blazers.

Could be the best move Nash has made since he took over...:yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"No need in living in the past ,the man made a mistake its over"

Not only is that incorrect,there is still a 
possible retrial or at the very least a civil
suit.

Plus..who on earth would want a lying
murderer on your team??
what price glory ..huh??


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

I believe Williams settled with the limo driver's family, so there won't be a civil trial.....but they are supposed to be re-trying him on one of the criminal charges. I would imagine this rumor stems from the fact that Nash was the GM with the Nets when Jayson was there, so I'm sure there is a relationship there. A phone call probably happened, but they'll never sign him.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Why don't we sign JR Rider, Gary Trent, and trade Zach and Miles for Bonzi and Rasheed while we're at it! Let's rebuild the Jailblazers! What a good idea.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

OK....there is more to this story than what has been intimated (sp?) here?

Yes it is Jayson Williams , not Duke's Jay Williams. Whom Nash and other scouts watched work out. It was NOT set up by POR, and it was just coincidence (according to Quick) that POR mgmt happened to be there while he worked out, they sdtayed and watched. Nash was impressed by Williams, however when reportedly pressed by Quick about his well chronicled off court history, Nash responded by saying that POR is not NEAR that step, nor are they particularly looking in that direction.

Sop yes, POR saw Jayson Williams work out, but NO, there is not an imminent signing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

way to ruin a perfectly good hyperbole Kmurph (take that 2la!)


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Breaking Blazers News*



> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't that the last thing we need...another troubled player with some major legal issues, no matter how good he looks on the court? :no:


No, it's the first thing we need.

A player who looks good on the court no matter what his issues are off court.

Let's get back to winning games.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Blazers placing Frahm on the IR list and signing Geno Carlisle to a non-guaranteed contract.
> PBF



Anymore news on this yet?

We already have 15 players on contract which is the max allowed.

Unless Stepania or Woods are waived this is not possible unless the league approves it due to injuries


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> Why don't we sign JR Rider


I like the idea of signing Rider, he's one of my favorite players...Besides it would give Blazer fans a chance to admit they were wrong and give him another shot...Dude can be unstoppable...:yes:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I like the idea of signing Rider, he's one of my favorite players...Besides it would give Blazer fans a chance to admit they were wrong and give him another shot...Dude can be unstoppable...:yes:


Ack!

Isn't that a direct stab at the 25 Point Pledg... errr... Guideline?

Can Rider still bring it like he used to?

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Maris61,I am asking you personally to explain yourself.

How on earth can you really mean that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I like the idea of signing Rider, he's one of my favorite players...Besides it would give Blazer fans a chance to admit they were wrong and give him another shot...Dude can be unstoppable...:yes:


JR Rider is out of the league for a reason. 

When JR admits he has a problem to himself and the league, maybe Blazer fans (and Twolves Fans, and Laker fans, and Hawk fans) would pretend to act like we have some "wrong" to admit.


----------

